# Which feeder cleaner?



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)

Juss wondering making a feeder tank...


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

rosy reds all the way


----------



## dbayton (Sep 2, 2003)

Do rosy red get as large as some of the feeder goldfish? Or are they all the same tiny size?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I think that rosy reds are cleaner and I believe that they don't have vitamin B blockers either. But I've never seen rosy reds get all that big.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The cleanest fish is a quarantained fish - _all_ newly introduced fish can introduce diseases or parasites (even when you buy new piranha's for your shoal).

So if you quarantain your feeders properly, it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

goldfish are dirty mofo's rosy red's arew clean and i have seen 4-5" ers at petsmart!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

WTF is a rosey red?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

A Rosey minnow go to Petco ,Petsmart and ask to see one you will like them cause they are skinny and your piranha's will eat them whole meaning no head's to clean up!!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Define a clean fish....

Both a gold fish and a rosy CAN be clean as in disease.

If your talking about shitting up the tank, well gold fish eat non-stop. They will munch on anything eatable in your tank including algae, left over corpses and anything else they can eat.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes they are a pain in the ass!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> ... well gold fish eat non-stop. They will munch on anything eatable in your tank including algae, left over corpses and anything else they can eat.


I used to feel sort of sorry for the feeders ... but after seeing them chewing on their dead buddy parts ... too bad for you!!! It sucks to be at the bottom of the food chain!!!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> WTF is a rosey red?











Rosey Reds are a selectively-bred red/orange varient of the Fathead.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

ugly guppies. we call them here *"kataba(s)."*
built to be eaten.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Rosy reds are better than regular gold fish...................


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

just buy them from petco 9 cents w/card.buy 100, put them in a container,feed them for a week and they will be big ..


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

imo i prefer reds. they seem faster which means better exercise for my p's. to me goldfish just arent as good, there is to much left after the p's attack them. they also dont seem to swim as fast. so go with rosey reds all the way!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> A Rosey minnow go to Petco ,Petsmart and ask to see one you will like them cause they are skinny and your piranha's will eat them whole meaning no head's to clean up!!











good point

i've never had to clean up after my rhom when he finished eating rosies. he took them out whole. golds on the other hand always had scales/heads/fins, etc. taken apart which made the tank dirty. until my rhom gets bigger, rosies are what he'll eat in terms of live food


----------

